
How the iPhone and Poor Apple Management have contributed to the Downfall of Apple - raju
http://bullcross.blogspot.com/2009/01/how-iphone-and-poor-apple-management.html
======
mechanical_fish
Christ, the linkbait. The "downfall" of Apple is a (hypothetical) shortfall in
its _stock price_ because their accounting isn't dubious enough.

Okay, that last bit might be unfair, since I'm no accountant and I wouldn't
recognize a massive accounting controversy if it fell on my head. But it seems
to me like this is an article debating whether Apple is merely as healthy as
it looks or _even healthier_ than it looks.

